# No power and only runs with the choke on



## Woody (Nov 15, 2013)

The Ariens in my Sig does not have much power and will only run at 3/4 + choke. put the choke at 1/2 and it dies. I did not really use it this winter because of this reason. Any thoughts?


----------



## Woody (Nov 15, 2013)

So I unscrewed the screw on the bottom of the carb bowl and it seems to have worked. I adjusted it so that it runs with the choke off. Do you think I am all set or could I need more adjustments and or maybe a new Carb? Jacks has a new carb for $83 and Amazon has one for $20. thanks again.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Leave it, it's Fine. Now You know how to adjust it. Adjust the Screw on the side if it cycles.


----------



## Woody (Nov 15, 2013)

Jackmels said:


> Leave it, it's Fine. Now You know how to adjust it. Adjust the Screw on the side if it cycles.


it might be cycling just a little. If I am looking at the picture of the carb is it the screw on the left near the muffler that I would adjust? Thanks Again!


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Run some Seafoam through the gas to clean the carb...and adjust as necessary....fresh gas is your friend.....


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Jackmels said:


> Leave it, it's Fine. Now You know how to adjust it. Adjust the Screw on the side if it cycles.


The carb is dirty, and I was going to say it needs to be cleaned. But if Jackmels say it's OK to adjust it and leave it, then do what he says  

It's been a long time since I've had a blower with an adjustable carb, sadly (sigh, EPA regulations). Mine would simply need to be cleaned if they did this. But if you can get it running OK by adjusting the carb, then that's great! 

Using fuel stabilizer will help avoid the problem getting worse (it could have helped avoid this in the first place, but you can at least make a change going forward). I use it all the time (cheap insurance), but at least use it in the gas that's used before the end of the season.


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

Ebay carbs are adjustable, and are inexpensive, I've used a few with good results


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Yellow Circle is the screw if it cycles. It is hunting for the correct mixture. Sometimes you need to adjust them both (screw on bottom as well) to get harmony.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

cranman said:


> Run some Seafoam through the gas to clean the carb...and adjust as necessary....fresh gas is your friend.....



you beat me to it. I was gonna ask Woody when was the last time it was ran and if it was old gas.

This topic should be a sticky since it comes up so much.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

e.fisher26 said:


> Ebay carbs are adjustable, and are inexpensive, I've used a few with good results
> 
> 
> Just make sure you get the adjustable ebay carb. They sell a lot of non-adjustable carbs on there too.


----------



## Woody (Nov 15, 2013)

Thanks for all the help. It's appreciated! The machine did not have a fuel shutoff switch so I went to HD and bought one for $10. I installed that. I then ran seafoam through the carb. I played with the adjusting screw on the side carb. It seem to run best with the screw all the way in. It cycles just a very little. I got it all warmed up and then changed the oil. All I had was M1 FS 5w30 so I used that. I then turned the fuel off and ran the carb dry. I added some Sta-bil marine to the gas. I am moving this summer so I will be firing it up to move it!. Thanks again!


----------



## RAYAR (Mar 7, 2015)

Woody said:


> I played with the adjusting screw on the side carb. It seem to run best with the screw all the way in. It cycles just a very little.


Something's not right if the idle mixture screw is all the way in. It should not be able to idle at all, stall for lack of fuel. This is the screw you adjust for a nice smooth idle, how much fuel it gets to idle properly.
The screw under the float/fuel bowl is the high speed mixture.


----------



## Woody (Nov 15, 2013)

RAYAR said:


> Something's not right if the idle mixture screw is all the way in. It should not be able to idle at all, stall for lack of fuel. This is the screw you adjust for a nice smooth idle, how much fuel it gets to idle properly.
> The screw under the float/fuel bowl is the high speed mixture.


maybe I'll order a carb from amazon and throw it on?


----------



## JayzAuto1 (Jul 25, 2016)

Woody, double check your procedure first. The guys are saying, check the min/governed idle speed first. Ajust the side screw(Lower), until the highest LOW/Governed idle is obtained, then re-adjust the minimum idle. Then raise and verify fast idle to 3600 rpm. Adjust the bottom screw to obtain the fastest (smoothest) fast idle, Then re-adjust fast idle to 3600rpm.....MAX. 

GLuck, Jay


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

If it is running ok right now, I would leave it alone. At some point you may want to take it apart and clean it out with carb cleaner and compresses air. Wait for the snow season to end. We are almost there. The advice Jay gave it great and you can see many good You Tube vids on how to clean the carb. Check out Donnie Boy 73. Good sound advice and he gets right to the point.


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

Some newer mtd machines with tec motors have the side screw snugged in all the way, if i loosen it at all its just loose and will vibrate out.


-efisher-


----------



## dhazelton (Dec 8, 2014)

You're main jet is probably clogged a little. You can try to hide that fact by richening the idle mixture up but I would fix it right before next season.


----------



## JayzAuto1 (Jul 25, 2016)

That 'Side Screw' on the newer Tecumseh's is actually a fixed idle jet. It has metered holes in it that regulate the amount of fuel that engine will swill at idle. It is designed to be snugged all the way in and originally came with a small black 'Anti-Tamper' cap installed. That and the fixed main jets will both be installed on the Tecumseh EPA Carb's. 

GLuck, J


----------



## Woody (Nov 15, 2013)

dhazelton said:


> You're main jet is probably clogged a little. You can try to hide that fact by richening the idle mixture up but I would fix it right before next season.


is the main jet the thing at the bottom of the bowl that I am adjusting? should i remove it and try and clean it up?


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Given the model of your Tec, you likely have a fully adjustable carb (unless the PO switched something).
Here's good breakdown of how to clean them properly, pay attention to the VERY small hole in the bowl jet (it's actually in the threads).
Disassembly, Cleaning and Repair of Tecumseh (Lauson) Series 3 Carburetor 632334a
Another thing to consider along RAYAR's line of thinking ( I think he has your problem ID'd), those older Tecumseh carbs have a metering rod that SHOULD float around in the cylinder off the main stalk. The manual specifically states you cannot tighten the idle mixture screw with the carburetor upside down. It lets the meter rod fall into the area that the idle screw can and will crush it. Effectively this negates all idle adjustments. The old service tech "check" was to tip the carb upside down to right side up and you should hear the rod move or "rattle." I think your Tecumseh is old enough to pay attention to these inherent characteristics.
If you PM member Grunt, he likely has more information on that carb you have on your machine than any manual that exists.


----------



## Woody (Nov 15, 2013)

jtclays said:


> Given the model of your Tec, you likely have a fully adjustable carb (unless the PO switched something).
> Here's good breakdown of how to clean them properly, pay attention to the VERY small hole in the bowl jet (it's actually in the threads).
> Disassembly, Cleaning and Repair of Tecumseh (Lauson) Series 3 Carburetor 632334a
> Another thing to consider along RAYAR's line of thinking ( I think he has your problem ID'd), those older Tecumseh carbs have a metering rod that SHOULD float around in the cylinder off the main stalk. The manual specifically states you cannot tighten the idle mixture screw with the carburetor upside down. It lets the meter rod fall into the area that the idle screw can and will crush it. Effectively this negates all idle adjustments. The old service tech "check" was to tip the carb upside down to right side up and you should hear the rod move or "rattle." I think your Tecumseh is old enough to pay attention to these inherent characteristics.
> If you PM member Grunt, he likely has more information on that carb you have on your machine than any manual that exists.


I pulled the main jet off and cleaned out whatever i could. The tip(the seat) of the needle was rusty and appears to be asymmetrical(maybe it is suppose to be). it doesn't really run any better. I think I will order a $20 amazon carb and install that. Thanks again!


----------



## RedYeti (Dec 22, 2016)

Woody said:


> I pulled the main jet off and cleaned out whatever i could. The tip(the seat) of the needle was rusty and appears to be asymmetrical(maybe it is suppose to be). it doesn't really run any better. I think I will order a $20 amazon carb and install that. Thanks again!


 A piece of advice I got from Donyboy73 is to buy a new main jet gasket and rubber float bowl ring. The new ones are hit and miss on their effectiveness. If they are still good, use the ones off the old carb. Got my carb for $14 off e-bay. Good luck.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

i bought one for an hm80 on my powershift. i ended up having to replace the bowl gasket with an oem one for 2 dollars, but i only paid 11.50 for the carb in the fist place and for 13.50 dollars total investment i could not be happier



http://www.ebay.com/itm/-/172544713364?


----------



## Woody (Nov 15, 2013)

JayzAuto1 said:


> Woody, double check your procedure first. The guys are saying, check the min/governed idle speed first. Ajust the side screw(Lower), until the highest LOW/Governed idle is obtained, then re-adjust the minimum idle. Then raise and verify fast idle to 3600 rpm. Adjust the bottom screw to obtain the fastest (smoothest) fast idle, Then re-adjust fast idle to 3600rpm.....MAX.
> 
> GLuck, Jay


ok, thanks ill try this procedure. My amazon carb showed up and I installed it. it seems to run a little better. I'm playing with the 2 adjuster screws and trying to figure it out.


----------



## Woody (Nov 15, 2013)

JayzAuto1 said:


> Woody, double check your procedure first. The guys are saying, check the min/governed idle speed first. Ajust the side screw(Lower), until the highest LOW/Governed idle is obtained, then re-adjust the minimum idle. Then raise and verify fast idle to 3600 rpm. Adjust the bottom screw to obtain the fastest (smoothest) fast idle, Then re-adjust fast idle to 3600rpm.....MAX.
> 
> GLuck, Jay


thanks for this procedure. I adjusted it the way you described. seems pretty good!


----------



## djturnz (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm in a similar boat. How do I know which ebay or Amazon carb to get for my motor? I have the 5hp Tec Snow King


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Can you take a picture of your existing carb?


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

djturnz said:


> I'm in a similar boat. How do I know which ebay or Amazon carb to get for my motor? I have the 5hp Tec Snow King


Get your model and serial number off of the Engine There may be a date code too.
Then go on line to one of the many parts look up sites for Techumseh engines.
JSE or Sears parts on line for example. It will provide the correct part number.


----------

